# RESOLVED: Neutered male Dutch bunny - foster looking for home :)!



## undergunfire (Nov 20, 2011)

Sawyer was a stray back in April. I've had him neutered and have been looking for a home for him. No one local is fully interested and I even tried posting on my Facebook to see if anyone knew anyone who was looking for a sweet bunny....I even offered to pay for the airline fees if they weren't local!

Sawyer is super sweet, loves to "pancake" for cuddles, and even walks on a harness & leash. He doesn't really like toys inside of his cage (I have tried all types, but he doesn't care for toys), but rather prefers to be outside of his cage playing with a maze tunnel & cotton tail cottages or the maze houses. He really needs a home where he can be free roaming as much as possible....hours per day or preferably all night long - he is most active at night and gets really mad when he is locked in his cage at night!

I have a formerly abused Mini Doxie who can't be trusted with the bunnies (she's got a whole suitcase full of issues!), so Sawyer doesn't get as much time out of his cage as he would like because he also has to rotate times with my bonded pair of bunnies. I tired placing his cage in the living room so he'd have a huge area to run and play in while my bonded pair played in the bedroom...but he doesn't like the slippery tile floors too much.

Also tried for a trio...but Sawyer attacked Molly and I didn't care to try anymore. Molly is pretty bossy and high strung. Besides, I didn't want to chance it and break up Molly and Morgans bond.


I thought I'd post on here as a last resort....or else I guess I need to start looking at Sawyer as my personal bunny, which wouldn't be the end of the world since he basically already is....I'd just need to figure out better play time rotations and my full-of-baggage Mini Doxie might have to spend a little more time locked away!


We are traveling to San Diego December 7th-11th, so I can bring Sawyer along if anyone is interested in that area or along the way. The adoption would have to happen the day of the 7th though, so he isn't sitting in a little carrier for a few days.

If you aren't local and are interested, then I am willing to pay the airfare. Of course it would be really nice if you could at least pay half, since I have already neutered Sawyer.


----------



## Rexy Rabbit (Dec 3, 2011)

I really hope he finds a home he is so cute ! I have a bunny that does not like to be locked up at all and is out all the time!ray:


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 4, 2012)

Still searching for a home for Sawyer! Transport to Vegas and anywhere within 4-5 hours from Prescott, AZ is available. I'm also willing to work with you on flight costs if you are far away .


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jan 5, 2012)

ray: Good Luck!


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 5, 2012)

Confirmed transport is available on Jan. 22nd to Bullhead City/Laughlin/Vegas!


----------



## oryctolaguslady (Jan 11, 2012)

Are you still looking for a home for Sawyer? I may be interested.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello! Yes, I do still have Sawyer available for adoption. If you are interested, you can ask questions here or send me an [email protected] ?

Myself and another bunny lover in town do what we can to help local rabbits...there is not a big network around here and there are always rabbits needing help.

That being said.....I also have another rabbit available for adoption. He is about 8 months old, white with black spots, and is a Mini Rex mix. He will be neutered soon. "Finn" is very friendly and reminds me a lot of Sawyer, personality wise, but LOVES toys. 

This rabbit was going to be dumped outside. I really didn't want another foster, but the other bunny person couldnt house him, so I took him in so he wouldn't be coyote food!




Also....I'm traveling to Bullhead City, AZ on Sunday the 22nd. So, delivery is available in the Vegas area as well.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 11, 2012)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Hello! Yes, I do still have Sawyer available for adoption. If you are interested, you can ask questions here or send me an [email protected] ?
> 
> Myself and another bunny lover in town do what we can to help local rabbits...there is not a big network around here and there are always rabbits needing help.
> 
> ...


ray: and um are they named after Tom Sawyer and Huckleberry Finn?

Jj


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 11, 2012)

Jj....they are not, but that's too funny, lol! "Sawyer" is from the tv show Lost (since he was a stray rabbit), and " Finn" is named after my boy friend (his name is Finley) since the little guy took to him right away.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh but still! Awesome names!
Jj


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 11, 2012)

More Sawyer pictures....


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 11, 2012)

oh. he truly is gorgeous.
ray: times a million gazillion
Jj


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2012)

I keep creeping this page! Sawyer looks really lovely. :inlove: I wish I could adopt another bun, but wouldn't be able to afford one right now. I hope that you are able to find him a good home.


----------



## cocorabbit (Jan 22, 2012)

he is so handsome!


----------



## Yield (Jan 22, 2012)

Awww, I've always loved Sawyer :C Too bad I don't have enough room nor money right now to add another bunbun to the mix </3 I LOVE dutches.


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 13, 2012)

Just thought I'd update and say that after 10 months, Sawyer has found a forever home with one of our lucky forum members! He will be heading home on Wednesday, weather permitting.

:biggrin2:...okay, and this because I'm so attached to him...:in tears:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 13, 2012)

Is she going to be coming thru Vegas?


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations on finding this sweet bunny a forever home.

Didn't have any doubt, such a handsome bunny.

K


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 13, 2012)

Nancy McClelland wrote:


> Is she going to be coming thru Vegas?



I just sent her an email. How perfect would that be?! I'll keep in touch...and I did send you my email in a PM ?


----------



## oryctolaguslady (Feb 26, 2012)

Since Sawyer's adoption story began here I thought I shoudl post a couple of pictures of him in his new home.

I think for a couple of days he was rather overwhelmed by the new scents and sounds, but then he dicided that not only did he fit in but that he would take over! He tells the other rabbits to keep away, it is HIS house. And then he takes a nap -


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 26, 2012)

:inlove:


----------



## missyscove (Feb 26, 2012)

Always great to see a happy ending.


----------



## snowflakesmama (Feb 27, 2012)

I would love to take him! I want a neutered male for my spayed female  but I live in Florida :'(


----------



## snowflakesmama (Feb 27, 2012)

aw wait he was adopted. YAY!


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 27, 2012)

Just got a notice in my email that you replied to this thread, Lucile...

He looks so happy! I miss that little face so much.


----------



## oryctolaguslady (Feb 27, 2012)

Sawyer is a real charmer. The more comfortable he feels here, the more affectionate and playful he is. He likes to jump up on my couch and lick me and throws things around (like my camera when I was trying to take pictures). Maybe if I move down closer to your area you coudl stop and see him someday!


----------



## Ruki (Feb 27, 2012)

What a wonderful ending!!!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 28, 2012)

Sawyer is soooooo cute and I'm so happy he found a home


----------

